
The Next Generation of Growth - matteotitta
https://www.titta.co/archive/the-next-generation-of-growth
======
matteotitta
Growth needs a shift in mindset—it needs to move away from an exclusive focus
on top-line metrics, and get closer to margins, long-term sustainability,
customer value, and empathy.

